# Bekannteste HMI-Softwarehersteller



## Alexf2d (23 Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

  kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich eine Liste des bekanntesten HMI-Softwareherstellers finde?  Evtl. Marktanteile? Aber wahrscheinlich ist es noch komplizierter.

  Danke


----------



## o.s.t. (23 Januar 2008)

Weltweit?
Europa?
Nordamerika?
Asien?

je nachdem siehts anders aus
und je nachdem wer die Marktanteilsuntersuchung macht, auch...
und je nach Branche auch...

Wonderware?
Siemens?
Rockwell?

o.s.t.


----------



## Alexf2d (23 Januar 2008)

Eigentlich brauche ich für Deutschland. Europa und Weltweit – wäre auch nicht schlecht. Aber ich finde gar nichts!


----------



## Alexf2d (23 Januar 2008)

Natürlich spielt die Quelle bei der Marktanteilsuntersuchung eine große Rolle, aber man muss erst mal eine haben damit seine Glaubwürdigkeit überprüft werden kann. Die interessantesten Branchen für mich sind Maschinenbau und Anlagentechnik.


----------



## marlob (23 Januar 2008)

Eine Auflistung von verschiedenen Scada-Systemen gab es schon mal hier
* 	Alternativen zu WINCC?*
Allerdings ohne Infos zu den Marktanteilen


----------



## Alexf2d (23 Januar 2008)

Leider ist es mir zuwenig. Ich brauche schon eine Liste, wo die Bekanntheitsgrade untersucht wurden. Wie z.B. hier http://www.ea-online.de/ea/live/anbieter/liste.html
  Nun sind leider HMI-Softwareanbieter nicht dabei.


----------



## marlob (23 Januar 2008)

Dort gibts doch den Link zu
Bekanntheitsgrade Bediengeräte-Anbieter
Zu den Bediengeräten gehört ja auch die passende HMI-Software.
Zu Scada speziell kenn ich aber auch keine Untersuchung. Aber die oben verlinkte Liste ist ja auch schon ein paar Jahre alt


----------



## Alexf2d (23 Januar 2008)

"Zu den Bediengeräten gehört ja auch die passende HMI-Software."

 Hier hast du schon Recht. Aber es gibt auch Anbieter die HMI-Software anbieten, haben aber keine eigene Bediengeräte. z.B. CopaData oder Inosoft sind pure Softwarehersteller.


----------



## Alexf2d (23 Januar 2008)

Hej Leute,

  Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfe! Irgendjemand muss das doch wissen!!!


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2008)

Um was gehts hier eigentlich, willst du einen Grundkurs in Statistik besuchen,
willst du eine Umfrage starten?

Es ist mir vollkommen egal wie bekannt ein Produkt ist, wenn ich und mein Kunde damit zufrieden sind.
Der Rest ist Marketinggeplapper und somit uninteressant.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Alexf2d (23 Januar 2008)

Genau, die Kundenzufriedenheit!
  Wenn ich dem Kunden was anderes als WinCC flexible verkaufen will, wie soll ich ihn dann überzeugen?


----------



## marlob (23 Januar 2008)

Alexf2d schrieb:


> Genau, die Kundenzufriedenheit!
> Wenn ich dem Kunden was anderes als WinCC flexible verkaufen will, wie soll ich ihn dann überzeugen?


Da ist der Bekanntheitsgrad/Marktanteil doch nicht unbedingt entscheidend für, sondern die Qualität des Produkts.  Wenn du eine HMI-Software eines bestimmten Herstellers verkaufen willst, dann lass dir von  diesem Hersteller doch mal eine Referenzliste zukommen. Da könntest du dann Deinen Kunden mit überzeugen


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2008)

Also wenn der Kunde aufgrund irgendwelcher Ausrüstungsvorschriften/Pflichtenhefte auf WinCC Flex besteht,
dann kannst du argumentieren wie du willst -> es wird dir im Regelfall nichts bringen.

Wenn der Kunde keine näheren Vorgaben macht, dann wird es ihm im Regelfall ohnehin egal sein was du einbaust,
solange es mind. 10 Jahre Klaglos seinen Dienst tut.

Mit irgendwelchen (fragwürdigen) Marktumfragungen oder so wirst du Ihn jedenfalls nicht überzeugen.
Wenn dann schon eher mit dem Vertreter des Herstellers den du einsetzen willst,
und noch wichtiger Referenzanlagen, Aufpreise auf Flex ...

Zumal sowas meiner Erfahrung nach, weniger auf kaufmännischer sondern eher auf der Instandhaltungsebene entschieden wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Alexf2d (23 Januar 2008)

Die Referenzliste ist da alles passt, aber es fällt ein letztes Argument um den Kunde zu überzeugen. Deshalb denke ich, dass eine Marktstudie hier ganz hilfreich sein kann.


----------



## marlob (23 Januar 2008)

Um welches Produkt handelt es sich denn?


----------



## marlob (23 Januar 2008)

Alexf2d schrieb:


> Die Referenzliste ist da alles passt, aber es fällt ein letztes Argument um den Kunde zu überzeugen. Deshalb denke ich, dass eine Marktstudie hier ganz hilfreich sein kann.


Wenn eine Marktstudie wirklich überzeugend wäre, dann würden ja alle nur noch Siemens einbauen. Zumindest in Deutschland


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2008)

@marlob
Tun ja auch 99% der 300% der Anbieter


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Zumal sowas meiner Erfahrung nach, weniger auf kaufmännischer sondern eher auf der Instandhaltungsebene entschieden wird.



... du hast das paradies gesehen? :shock: ...

es ist so, und ich bin mir sicher es schon mal ausgeführt zu haben, dass die kaufmännische ebene entscheidet und der instandhalter dann mit dem klar kommen muß, was geliefert wird. da wird sich übers pflichtenheft hinweg gesetzt, am ende spart man ein paar k€ ... aber der aufwand der instandhaltung kostet ein vielfaches von der ersparnis, allein die lagerhaltung ... ganz zu schweigen von diversen kabeln, adaptern und dieser und jener software noch ... "wir sparen wo wir können, koste es was es wolle" eben  ... jetzt könnte der einwand kommen, dass die anlage ja abgenommen werden muß, ja muß sie, aber welche chance hat man denn noch zu intervenieren, wenn die "kaufmännische ebene" die rechnung ohne rückfrage schon zur zahlung freigegeben hat ... woah ... :sw13:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

beim SPS-Magazin findest Du bei den *Marktübersichten* auch
eine über _Prozess-Visualisierungs Systeme_.

Eine Marktstudie ist in der Regel teuer und wird meist nur
von großen Anbeitern gemacht. Und die veröffentlichen 
dann eventuell die für sie vorteilhaften Details.

Vielleicht kannst Du bei Marktforschern wie *ARC* dazu 
etwas finden, ist vermutlich nicht kostenlos.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Januar 2008)

Nachtrag:

Vielleicht wirst Du bei einem der großen Industrieverbände *ZVEI* 
oder *VDMA* fündig.


----------



## Alexf2d (23 Januar 2008)

Nun endlich mal ein paar Links zu dem Thema! Danke Gerhard.

  Es handelt sich nicht nur um eine, sondern um 8 Systeme. Welche von denen letzt endlich eingesetzt wird, steht noch unter Fragezeichen. Es ist meine Aufgabe – die Entscheidungsgrundlage vorzubereiten. Mir fällt nur noch die Betrachtung von der Seite des HMI-Marktes.

  Das Siemens der Marktführer ist, weist sowieso jeder, aber wer kommt direkt danach? Die Firma Wonderware schreib z.B.: „Heute führt Wonderware nach wie vor den weltweiten HMI-Markt mit einem Marktanteil von ca. 23 Prozent an.“ Soll ich denen einfach so glauben?


----------



## OHGN (23 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... du hast das paradies gesehen? ...
> 
> es ist so, und ich bin mir sicher es schon mal ausgeführt zu haben, dass die kaufmännische ebene entscheidet und der instandhalter dann mit dem klar kommen muß, was geliefert wird. da wird sich übers pflichtenheft hinweg gesetzt, am ende spart man ein paar k€ ... aber der aufwand der instandhaltung kostet ein vielfaches von der ersparnis, allein die lagerhaltung ... ganz zu schweigen von diversen kabeln, adaptern und dieser und jener software noch ... "wir sparen wo wir können, koste es was es wolle" eben ... jetzt könnte der einwand kommen, dass die anlage ja abgenommen werden muß, ja muß sie, aber welche chance hat man denn noch zu intervenieren, wenn die "kaufmännische ebene" die rechnung ohne rückfrage schon zur zahlung freigegeben hat ... woah ...


@vierlagig
Nimm´s mir nicht übel, aber die Instandhalter können manchmal auch echte Innovationsbremsen sein.
Uns ist es schon vorgekommen, dass wir bessere und modernere Technik als Ausgeschrieben liefern wollten, von den Instanthaltern kam aber oft das Argument: "Das mag ja alles Gut und schön sein, aber es passt nun mal nicht zu dem was wir überall haben."

Wenn es nach manchen Instandhaltern ginge, müssten wir wohl immer noch die S5 einsetzen und Visus die unter DOS laufen, oder besser noch: Gleich Relaistechnik einsetzen.:twisted: 

Aber glücklicherweise gibt es bei den Auftraggebern noch andere Entscheidungsträger, die da nicht so verbohrt sind.


----------



## MSB (23 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... du hast das paradies gesehen? :shock: ...
> 
> es ist so, und ich bin mir sicher es schon mal ausgeführt zu haben, dass die kaufmännische ebene entscheidet und der instandhalter dann mit dem klar kommen muß, was geliefert wird. da wird sich übers pflichtenheft hinweg gesetzt, am ende spart man ein paar k€ ... aber der aufwand der instandhaltung kostet ein vielfaches von der ersparnis, allein die lagerhaltung ... ganz zu schweigen von diversen kabeln, adaptern und dieser und jener software noch ... "wir sparen wo wir können, koste es was es wolle" eben  ... jetzt könnte der einwand kommen, dass die anlage ja abgenommen werden muß, ja muß sie, aber welche chance hat man denn noch zu intervenieren, wenn die "kaufmännische ebene" die rechnung ohne rückfrage schon zur zahlung freigegeben hat ... woah ... :sw13:



Ich muss zugeben, das ich relativ selten in Unternehmen verkehre die überhaupt eine eigene IH-Abteilung haben.
Bei den meisten zählt nur günstig und funktioniert.

Bei jenen mit eigener IH-Abteilung / Ausrüstungsvorschriften, halten wir eigentlich im Regelfall
VOR Abgabe eines definitiven Angebotes eine technische Klärung,
anwesend ist dabei dann meistens der Projektleiter des Endkunden, ein IH-ler, die Konstruktion des Maschinenbauers, und eben einer von uns.
Dann wird das besprochen, auf was man speziell achten muss usw., und so wird das dann durchgeführt*.

*Allerdings wie gesagt, betrifft das nur div. Automobilzulieferer für die wir bisher tätig waren,
die halt über ein entsprechendes Vorschriftenwerk verfügen.
Beim Rest würde ich dir im Prinzip recht geben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2008)

die ganze "instandhalter sind sowieso das letzte"-diskussion gab es doch schon so oft hier und ich möchte jetzt auch nicht in die kerbe hauen ... wäre dann halt doch am topic vorbei ...

nur eins: es gibt auf beiden seiten solche und solche!


----------



## Alexf2d (23 Januar 2008)

Mach euch ruhig gegenseitig fertig! Ich will ja nicht stören.


  Inzwischen habe ich erfahren, dass solche Studie tatsächlich bei ARC gibt’s und viel Geld kostet. Vielleicht finde ich wenigstens ein Diagramm irgendwo.


----------



## Ralf62 (15 Juni 2008)

Hallo,

die Sache mit den Studien ist wirklich sehr schwierig und wird oft aus verschiedenen Perspektiven gesehen.

Ich habe auch schon alles mögliche durchsucht, aber auch nichts gefunden. 

Bist Du weitergekommen, hast Du vielleicht sogar noch etwas gefunden?

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------

